# Обмен сигнатурами или вирлаб, что это?



## akok (27 Июн 2012)

Не так давно попался мне в руки дешифратор. Ранее его утилиту детектировал один вендор, сейчас картина поменялась.

https://www.virustotal.com/file/a3e...9e6a170e9729e8471bedfb71/analysis/1340781806/

Если посмотреть внимательно, то можно легко заметить "обезьянничание" вендоров слизующих детекты с VT. В принципе, а зачем вирлаб вообще? 

NOD32 как всегда отличился с названием


----------



## thyrex (27 Июн 2012)

akoK написал(а):


> Не так давно попался мне в руки дешифратор написанный нашим коллегой thyrex.


Ээээ, это не моя писанина. Это купленный пострадавшим пользователем и предоставленный безвозмездно дешифратор


----------



## akok (27 Июн 2012)

ааа исправил.


----------



## Severnyj (27 Июн 2012)

Bitdefender - свой вирлаб
G Data - движки Avast и Bitdefender, вирлаб есть (раньше пересылали в Avast, теперь Bit)
F Secure - движки свой антируткит и Bitdefender

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 25 секунд_


akoK написал(а):


> NOD32 как всегда отличился с названием


На форуме нода есть ссылка на дешифратор, так вот этот дешифратор нодом тоже детектится)))


----------



## akok (27 Июн 2012)

Вирлаб есть у всех. Вся соль в качестве его работы, похоже роботы просто слизывают детект, а человек даже и не смотрит.


----------



## Severnyj (27 Июн 2012)

Да я как бы не об этом у всех этих продуктов используется движок и базы бита - так что если одним из вирлабов в эти базы робот кинул сигнатуру с таким именем то все эти продукты будут детектить одинаково, впрочем как и у некоторых других которые используют движок бита


----------



## regist (17 Дек 2012)

Е. Касперский обсуждает воровство детекста, в частности avast ворует детекты проверяя файлы на вирустотал, подробней дискусию можно почитать тут.


----------



## Severnyj (17 Дек 2012)

Помнится 2 года назад он в этом только Авиру и АВГ обвинял - сейчас еще и Аваст прибавился - заговаривается старикашка, однако


----------



## regist (17 Дек 2012)

> по результатам наших исследований и творческих экспериментов в конце 2009го *и в начале 2012го *могу ответственно заявить


видно добавились данные новых иследований


----------



## Severnyj (17 Дек 2012)

Не люблю я его слушать и читать. Данилов как-то по-интеллегентей будет, а тут сразу Рашн Бир - кругом одни п...расы - один я Д Артаньян


----------



## shestale (18 Дек 2012)

> У меня есть вариант как парней вывести на чистую воду. Кладется детект на какой-то важный файл, при этом в своих продуктах делается правило, чтобы детект игнорировался продуктом (никаких алертов, никаких отметок в журнале, тишина). Понимаете, что будет дальше. Жестко будет конечно. Но ведь это просто бизнес, правда?


Сперва подложили(tcpip.sys), а теперь признались...


----------

